# Poll



## sIxErSmAn20 (Jul 23, 2002)

Who is your favorite bucks player?

1. Ray Allen

2. Glenn Robinson

3. Sam Cassell

4. Tim Thomas

5. Other, please say which other


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

Ray Allen.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

ray allen, by far!


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jason Caffey


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *blove84 *
> Jason Caffey


LOL....:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I hope your not serious! HE SUXS!:sour: :upset:


----------

